# Papaya TT



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

A friend asked me to have a look at his car before he went on a tour with it, this is how the car arrived.









A lot of decals and paint looking a bit flat.

Decals removed





So after a few days TLC this is what we ended up with.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice work.
I think i recognise that TT from the decals.
Steve


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Steve you probably do I think you went on a tour in Europe with that car.

Colin


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dingabell said:


> Hi Steve you probably do I think you went on a tour in Europe with that car.
> 
> Colin


Yep, your correct.
Lovely couple and do good work for charities.
Steve


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve you probably do I think you went on a tour in Europe with that car.
> ...


I totally agree Steve

Colin


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Love that colour


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic work mate when you gonna do mine :wink: :-*


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... nice finish!...

... I think Papaya orange is really set off by black wheels too ...

Steve


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Love that colour


It's a stunning colour really blings with the sealant on it.



jamman said:


> Fantastic work mate when you gonna do mine :wink: :-*


Hey mate any time you want your paint needs some life bringing back to it 



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... nice finish!...
> 
> ... I think Papaya orange is really set off by black wheels too ...
> 
> Steve


The car looks real cool been well modded

Cheers Colin


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

That's for the comments guys, Colin did a fantastic job........not that you would notice now having hurtled around with ClanTT in France and Pyrenees on route to Spain...... 8) 
Hope to see some of you guys soon and fully endorse Colin's work .......first class


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks David I really appreciate that.

Colin


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------

